
Everyday thresholds visualized in dramatic fashion - algui91
https://flowingdata.com/2017/09/06/everyday-thresholds-visualized-in-dramatic-fashion/
======
brudgers
Direct link to video,
[https://vimeo.com/231498722](https://vimeo.com/231498722)

